# Flavoring after ferment versus before ferment



## olusteebus (Feb 10, 2013)

This spring I may be making a fifteen gallon or so batch of SP. I want different flavors. I think I would like a white grape, dry wine, a blackberry, maybe a cranberry or a concord grape.

I would like to ferment all at once and flavor with concentrates or jam. Is there much difference in flavoring like that after ferment than during ferment.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 10, 2013)

With my limited knowledge I would say yes. Fermenting means fruit flavor is blended into the lemon wine. Adding flavor later, means you are just lacing the flavor into the lemon. Some do it that way though.

This may help some.



fatbloke said:


> Either. The main part of the colour loss of the fruit occurs earlier but if you put the fruit in at 1.010 some, possibly all the fruit sugars could still ferment dry, that's yeast and strength dependant.
> 
> I usually ferment dry, then stabilise, then steep the fruit which I will have previously frozen then thawed. That way you get all the fruit sugars flavour and colour with enhances fruitiness and even back sweetens slightly.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends on what you are after as far as flavors go. The only F Pack I know added to grapes wines are the swiss reserve methods used in white wines. I add fpacks to about half of my fruit wines. Adding honey at end of mead could be called adding flavor or backsweeting. Taste before you add is best advise. Or do half and compare finished wines. Learn what you want and like the way most of have, by messing up once in a while


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 11, 2013)

i agree with what the other posters said, but will also add that there are some desirable characteristics developed as well through the fermentation process that would be lost through not fermenting with the fruit flavors you are trying to develop, and just adding them in later....you could use this as an experiment some time....do a 1 gallon batch with the fruit flavors, and one batch without, then f-pack later....i am sure you will see quite the difference in flavor profile and complexity between the 2....


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 11, 2013)

I did 3 6-gallon batches and back flavored after fermentation was done. I simmered down Ocean Spray juice to about half and added it to one gallon. The favorite was Cranberry/Black Cherry. I did 6 different flavors per 6 gallon batch. Look in the juice aisle in the grocery, the sky is the limit. Don't forget to simmer down or you end up with a watered down flavor that is weak!


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 11, 2013)

Another idea I did was add one can of frozen juice like white grape/peach to each gallon.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 12, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Another idea I did was add one can of frozen juice like white grape/peach to each gallon.



I am thinking I will definitely try that.


----------

